# 2010 Brute force post swamped problem



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

I recently installed a snorkel kit and went to test it out at the local water hole. I got it deep when it stalled while under water being pulled out. It started back up. No water in oil or cvt or air box but would not idle. Put a dash of heat in the gas tank and it would idle but occasionally cut out when on a hill. Figured it had water in tank. My snorkel instructions did not tell me to vent the fuel tank or that I need to vent anything else since it fuel injected. I then removed the fuel tank check valve and vented to handlebars. Took back to deep water and in every hole it seemed to run rougher and wouldn't idle. Am I missing something? Air box is dry. Please help.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Did you put any dielectric grease on spark plugs and other electrical connections? 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes. I did every connection except the plugs. Everything under the seat is done.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

So you did not put any on the plugs? That will kill them everytime if those plugs get wet.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

jctgumby said:


> So you did not put any on the plugs? That will kill them everytime if those plugs get wet.


My thoughts exactly. Grease the plugs and should fix your issue.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

I'll put new plugs in and dielectric grease on them. Any other suggestions? Tricks of the trade? I am open to about anything as far as things to better my brute.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Grease every electrical connection there is dont matter where its at


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

drtj said:


> Grease every electrical connection there is dont matter where its at


I agree with this my bike is 100% greased


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

Greased everything and found the thread connector on front plug bent allowing water to easily access top of plug. Installed new plugs and going back together. Will update later.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Onethej said:


> Greased everything and found the thread connector on front plug bent allowing water to easily access top of plug. Installed new plugs and going back together. Will update later.


 

Be sure and throw some dielectric grease in that plug boot and you should be good to go now.


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

Old thread but thought I would update. I found my issue. While I was installing my dynatek FS system I found a plug on the right side of the bike that appears to come from the Injector or TpS was corroded and would run great when dry but bad when wet. Cleaned it up dielectric greased it and siliconed it up and then wrapped in electric tape. Bike runs and idles underwater now no issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Good job glad yuu found the problem... Some times it takes forever


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

No way should it idle under water never seen a efi brute idle underwater without a exhaust snork.....or hc kit


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

lilbigtonka said:


> No way should it idle under water never seen a efi brute idle underwater without a exhaust snork.....or hc kit


I swear to you it does. However if I leave it idling for like 15 min it just randomly does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow that's a first I got 3 brutes in the garage and not one of them idle with exhaust under.....weird yours does....you have idle turned up or what


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

has to have it up atleast almost all the way ^^


----------



## hondaforman06 (Jun 29, 2012)

have no problem with mine idlein under water either an the motors stock


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

You have a hc kit of course yours will idle so no that's not stock


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Mines an efi brute too an idles under water also no problem


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Please get me some vids of y'all's doing so


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

My 2011 doesn't and my buddies08,12 don't either.Maybe these guys are talking an inch under or something.


----------

